

Popular electricity smart meters in Spain can be hacked, researchers say - jamieb
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/07/us-cybersecurity-spain-idUSKCN0HW15E20141007

======
iwwr
Any device subject to mass-rollout under a government funding or requirement
should be fully opened up to public scrutiny (software, hardware, firmware)
for some time beforehand.

